# Letty's turn!



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Letty is due in June, I'm not exactly sure what to call this but here we go... not prego...















50 days bred...







74 days bred...















94 days bred...















she will be a 2 year old FF, (she dwarfs her mama!)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Cute udder!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I was hoping these pics would help those of us looking to learn more about pooch testing, as I haven't found pics of does from start to finish, I will post more as she progresses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

day 114...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

day 118 after baby hair cut...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

day 126...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All look good.


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

I have a doe who is due mid to late June, her udder today looks like your doe on day 94.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

well, that is one reason I am doing this!!! to help everybody with there prego ladies and no due date!


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

It is hard to base on pictures, I have had sheep and goats that seem to udder up in just a couple days before kidding and lambing. I always assume kidding will be 4-6 weeks from time of first udder development. But have had does and ewes that choose to be difficult and not follow my plans. lol


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thats right, every girl is different, but a few pics/examples may be helpful!


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> thats right, every girl is different, but a few pics/examples may be helpful!


I totally agree, she is lovely.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Miller'sLostGoat said:


> It is hard to base on pictures, I have had sheep and goats that seem to udder up in just a couple days before kidding and lambing. I always assume kidding will be 4-6 weeks from time of first udder development. But have had does and ewes that choose to be difficult and not follow my plans. lol


Right? I have a Nubian doe right now with a huge udder - I know her 150 days are up on June 11th, so maybe as early as the 6th, but she looks like "any day now" but I know she was bred January 12 for a fact - as we had to have a candid discussion with my young teenaged son about why she had "goo" all over her butt. It's likely I'll never forget the horrified look on his face, lol.
Then my FF's are due the same week as this doe but they barely have udders at all.


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> Right? I have a Nubian doe right now with a huge udder - I know her 150 days are up on June 11th, so maybe as early as the 6th, but she looks like "any day now" but I know she was bred January 12 for a fact - as we had to have a candid discussion with my young teenaged son about why she had "goo" all over her butt. It's likely I'll never forget the horrified look on his face, lol.
> Then my FF's are due the same week as this doe but they barely have udders at all.


Waiting games are the worse... how many goats do you have to kid?


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

6 for June.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Not to thread-jack, but on the subject of udders I went and took pictures.

This doe is the one due June 11...









This one is due anywhere from 5/31 to the end of June.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

wow that first one, Letty is due from may 31-June 6, I have an exact breeding date on her, your doe has a much bigger udder, is she a FF? maybe its just that she looks like a ND dairy and Letty is a LaBoer.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

The brown doe is not a FF, the white butted one is (same goat as my avatar), both are Nubians. Neither of my commercial Boer girls that are due next month have much of an udder either, both are FF's. 
I only have a definitely date on the brown Nubian because my son saw our buck breed her. The rest could go any time in June - we just turned our buck out with the girls in January rather than hand breeding.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

day 133...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

well, she just dropped this morning!!!!!! (pics soon) I am hoping for boys!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm thinking blue for you!!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks! pics day 137 dropped...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

well... day 143 she still doesnt have much of an udder, maybe she will balloon when she pops, hoping so I want to milk her some, might have to wait tell next year, we will see


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is bred to Derrick correct?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

She is such a pretty girl!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

bred to Diesel maybe Derick, she was in with Diesel for months then after the last cycle I gave up and put Derick in two, so its a 70-30 chance its Diesels, I hope its Diesels 'couse Derick is her brother


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

day 144... when do you think she will have it/them? me thinks around 150...shes got a lot more filling to do...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh she is totally going all the way to 155 :haha:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL I hope not!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

day 149... udder doubled


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

day 150...





























I ca swear the last one has cookie ears! (I think I will call him Rambo) black /w Boer ears is the only girl, I GOT MY BOYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

close up on Rambo's ears...


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, congratulations! All the trouble with getting her bred was so worth it! They are adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

finally, found a way to post...so I've named the cape boy Russ er Rusty he is the runt and a snuggle bug and my fave


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I need to get more pics of Rambo and his sis...:goatrun: off I go...


----------

